# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Миграция с Exchange 2007 на Exchange 2010 (сертификаты)

## pauchila

Здравствуйте ! 

Вопрос в следующем - есть локальный домен вида domain.local и внешний домен domain.com В существующей инфраструктуре стоит Exchange 2007 с локальным FQDN exchange.domain.local и опубликованный снаружи mail.domain.com. Выписан сертификат, в котором фигурирует и exchange.domain.local и mail.domain.com (плюс ещё несколько внешних fqdn, но этоне принципиально). 

Собственно настала пора мигрироваться на Exchange 2010. Локальное имя - cashub1.domain.local. Снаружи изменений в именах не производится. Теперь вопрос - нужно-ли в существующий купленный серт добавлять cashub1.domain.local (по сути перевыпускать сертификат с добавленным именем) для кореектного подключения новых клиентов в локальной сети ? Можно-ли обойтись созданием CNAME в DNS который будет алиасить старый exchange.domain.local в новый cashub1.domain.local (работы двух эксченджей не планируется, но старый будет сноситься только после проверки работоспособности нового, поэтому использовать старое имя для нового сервера к сожалению нельзя). 

Заранее спасибо, сэры и благородные доны !

----------

